# Still Ticking After Valve Adjustment



## BruteForceVince (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi guys, 
First post here and in need of some help! I've got a 2008 Brute 650i that I recently added an HMF slip on, Uni air filter, and MIMB style snorks on. 

Today I adjusted the valves starting with the rear cylinder. I took both inspection plates off the cylinder and rotated the crank counter clock wise until the exhaust valves opened and closed, followed by the intake valves opened and closed, and another 1/4 turn of the ratchet to back sure the valves were on the base circle of the cam. 

I then lashed the exhaust valves to .009" and the intake valves to .005". The exhaust were tight, the intakes were probably okay but i re-lashed them to spec anyway. I adjusted them until the feeler gauge slid between the adjustment screw and valve with some resistance. I tightened the adjustment nuts and checked to make sure they were still okay. 

I repeated this procedure for the front cylinder (including making sure it was on the base circle). Before adjusting the exhaust was tight and the intake was probably okay again. I re-lashed everything to spec anyway. 

Buttoned it back together and it starts great and has great throttle response, however I've still got a tick that seems slightly louder than before adjustment. This is my first time adjusting valves so I'm not sure if this is normal or not? I expected the valves to be quieter. 

Here is a video: Brute Force Tick After Valve Adjustment - YouTube 

Any thoughts or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

That's terrible dude. That is not right. You better read the book again.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow , that sounds horrible , and your throttle sounds sluggish . Sounds like a bunch of combined noises like the primary clutch needs servicing , the valves need to be rechecked , if it were me , I'd pull the primary clutch - run it without Erving the engine - and see if some of that noise goes away , just to see if some of the noise is coming from the clutch .


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Here, these might help.

Kawasaki V-Twin ATV Valve Adjust.wmv - YouTube

V-Twin Valve Adjustment - YouTube


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

Man that isn't right at all sounds like coins in a washing machine, start over and read the manual u def adjusted on the wrong stroke and I had one in the shop few weeks back that wasn't that bad but loud rattle and the jack shaft chain was wore so bad u could pick it up off the crank with the tensioner all the way tight.
If u can't get it correct take it to a good shop that works on these in your area.


----------



## BruteForceVince (Dec 25, 2013)

That first video that NMKawie posted is the exact video I watched before doing it and the reason I didn't bother with lining up the marks like it says in the manual. I haven't got a clutch puller yet but I will try to take off the belt cover tonight and have a listen to what's going on there.


----------



## 650sra (Apr 29, 2013)

Pull off the recoil cover and turn the big nut till the marks line up and to make sure your top dead center both the intake and exhaust valves should have a bit of up and down play on the cylinder your adjusting. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

